# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY metal halide possible?



## Nydiroth (Apr 5, 2003)

While in Home Depot I saw a screw type Metal Halide bulbs. Has anyone used these in a DIY lighting? Besides from an insane amout of heat at 400wats/120volts, is there anything to be concerned about or prepare for? 

The cost difference between the MH lighting systems designed for aquariums and this bulb seem quite extreme. What am I missing?

Desc of bulb from website:
400 Watt Clear Mogul Base Ed28 Metal Halide Bulb

Light output - 36000 Lumens Energy used - 400 
Watts Life - 20000 hours

White light source

4000 kelvin

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nydiroth (Apr 5, 2003)

While in Home Depot I saw a screw type Metal Halide bulbs. Has anyone used these in a DIY lighting? Besides from an insane amout of heat at 400wats/120volts, is there anything to be concerned about or prepare for? 

The cost difference between the MH lighting systems designed for aquariums and this bulb seem quite extreme. What am I missing?

Desc of bulb from website:
400 Watt Clear Mogul Base Ed28 Metal Halide Bulb

Light output - 36000 Lumens Energy used - 400 
Watts Life - 20000 hours

White light source

4000 kelvin

Thanks in advance.


----------



## imported_aspen (Feb 20, 2003)

the bulb is the most important thing. you need to find an aquarium friendly lamp. i would suggest a lamp between 5 k and 6.5 k. after that, you need a ballast and an enclosure for that ballast, a socket and some wire. oh, and you should know how to wire it safely. all parts except the lamp are available from your local electrical supplier.

you should also be prepared for the heat that lamp will generate. a fan in your hood (now metal, not wood- fire hazard) is essential, and a rooom with air conditioning in the summer is also an asset. you will be particularly upset at that lamp while you are sweating your butt of watching it heat your room on a hot summer dy. mh burns VERY hot.

rick


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I had sucess with a non "friendly" 4200 kelvin lamp.

OSRAM NDL TS 150w (here in europe 220 volts TS (two sides)

last week I bought 2 5000 kelvin (aquarium friendly) lamps (you can see my aquarium photos on this forum gallery), and my tank looks beter... 

but it certainly is possible to have healthy plants with lower kelvins lamps...
I had those 4200 kelvin lamps for 1 year... and managed to keep even dificult plants.


----------



## Nydiroth (Apr 5, 2003)

I am ok with lighting on my aquarium, it just struck me as odd that the aquarium systems are so expensive, yet there is a MH bulb you can use on a standard household lamp (?). I could only imagine the heat from 400watts.

ADD: I finally found something one it at TheKrib:



> Even though they have what
> appears to be a normal incandescent lamp base, there is a warning on the package that
> they must be used with a ballast. Hopefully these won't even ignite without the high
> voltage startup pulse from the ballast, because if they did, they would explode
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Safety first








Economics second

The bulb may use a standard base, but it should still require the ballast. MH lights need the higher frequency put out by the ballast in order to function properly.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

